# Question about Complan



## laserbeam (12 Mar 2021)

When I weighed myself last week I was about 5 lbs lighter.I waited a few days to see if it would go back to normal which it did not do so I asked the pharmacist in Boots about what was the best thing to take and he suggested Complan so I got some and have taken two sachets a day for five days and my weight has gone up to almost normal.My question is if I now stop taking Complan will my weight go back down again.I have always done a 45 minute run most mornings but not for the last ten days as I was worried I would lose even more weight.Any advice appreciated.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2021)

Are you eating properly, you really shouldn't need complan. It's full of sugar. 5lbs is nothing - you can easily lose that if you aren't hydrated.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Are you eating properly, you really shouldn't need complan. It's full of sugar. 5lbs is nothing - you can easily lose that if you aren't hydrated.


Wish I effing could lockdown 2 seems to have settled me in 5lb higher than I was pre Christmas


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Wish I effing could lockdown 2 seems to have settled me in 5lb higher than I was pre Christmas



Snap !


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2021)

Eat better quality and more proper food, protein not carbs 

However, of course, if you have a health issue or are concerned, see a Dr, unexplained significant weight loss (eg if you’re already very light for your build) should be investigated).
if you weigh 100kg, losing 2 is probably no bad thing on the other hand


----------



## winjim (12 Mar 2021)

A pharmacist said that? Seems a bit strange to me.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (12 Mar 2021)

33% sugar! Yikes

https://www.complan.com/nutritional-values/


----------



## bikingdad90 (12 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Wish I effing could lockdown 2 seems to have settled me in 5lb higher than I was pre Christmas



5lb is nowt, try 20lbs since lockdown 1.0.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2021)

A pharmacist recommended Complan to help you gain weight?

Pull the other.


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Mar 2021)

Unless your advised to by a health professional you don't need to be weighing yourself so regularly, surely? Either way, id rather eat a pork pie than a cup of sugar... But that's just me.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> 33% sugar! Yikes
> 
> https://www.complan.com/nutritional-values/



Yup. MIL loves the stuff but is insulin dependent T2. Won't listen to us saying its just sugar.


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2021)

winjim said:


> A pharmacist said that? Seems a bit strange to me.


Offering for sale presumably, rather than filling a prescription...cynic...moi...nah!


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Unless your advised to by a health professional you don't need to be weighing yourself so regularly, surely? Either way, id rather eat a pork pie than a cup of sugar... But that's just me.


As a non-meat eater, cake or chocolate for me if I happened to need to calorie load (which I certainly don’t )


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Unless your advised to by a health professional *you don't need to be weighing yourself so regularly, surely?* Either way, id rather eat a pork pie than a cup of sugar... But that's just me.



I don't see why not. I weigh myself every Wednesday morning. It's a habit I got in to when I belonged to a small Facebook weight loss group. That was just a bunch of friends who wanted to lose weight and support each other. Part of it was to report one's weight every Wednesday.


----------



## Colin Grigson (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I don't see why not. I weigh myself every Wednesday morning. It's a habit I got in to when I belonged to a small Facebook weight loss group. That was just a bunch of friends who wanted to lose weight and support each other. Part of it was to report one's weight every Wednesday.


We too, as a family, we weigh in every Friday morning without fail and record the results .... keeps us focused on eating sensibly - most of the time at least


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (14 Mar 2021)

Colin Grigson said:


> We too, as a family, we weigh in every Friday morning



Impressive. Our bathroom scales only fit one person at a time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Mar 2021)

Another wind up account 😂


----------

